# Opinion of New Zealand wines



## Marlingardener (Sep 9, 2022)

We have purchased wine from three different New Zealand wineries. The Sauvignon Blanc was sour tasting. The Merlot was good, and the Pinot Grigio was drinkable, but not a Pinot Grigio.
What is your opinion of New Zealand wines, and, if you have found good ones, what are they, please?


----------



## IC 2.0 (Sep 9, 2022)

Here's a list that may help you: 

https://www.winespectator.com/articles/alphabetical-guide-to-new-zealand-wines-103121

Personally, I've tried wines from the following (at least from what I can remember lol):

Astrolabe
Babich
Cloudy Bay
Craggy Range
Kim Crawford
Dog Point
Felton Road
Nautilus
Oyster Bay
Valli
Wairau River
White Cliff
Whitehaven

With that being said, the only NZ varietal that I am a fan of is Sauvignon Blanc. I've had some pretty good Pinot Noirs, but nothing that I would go out of my way to find. Oregon and California makes significantly better Pinots, and of course Burgundy. 

On a wine list, NZ wines to me are just sort of there to provide alternative options for guests, either those are wanting to try something new, or are cost conscious. It also gives a wine list more global representation. Other than SB, NZ wines to me don't really stand out. I've tried bottles ranging anywhere from $10-100 and was never extremely impressed. 

I mean don't get me wrong they have some good wines. But when you can buy other wineries domestically, such as Hartford Court, Archery Summit, Penner Ash, Kenneth Crawford, Lynmar, etc., there's no need to buy or drink NZ wines IMO.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 9, 2022)

Can't say I've tried any of them other than Oyster Smokey Bay.  Pinot Grigio which was alright. 

This coming from a person who makes her own...  (from a kit)  I do so, not only because of the price but because of the sulfites/sulfates.  Can't breath, so I leave them out. (of course, I have to drink them up rather quickly...  

Edit:  sorry, not even sure if Smokey Bay is from New Zealand.  My bad.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 9, 2022)

I’m a big fan of NZ Sauvignon blancs


----------



## Marlingardener (Sep 10, 2022)

jennyema, could you share the brands you like of NZ Sauvignons? I'll look for them and give them a try. 

I'm sure, given your location, you have access to more wines than we do, but I'll give it a go!


----------



## Silversage (Sep 11, 2022)

New Zealand is known for their Sauvignon Blanc.  It;s really their signature grape, and they are thought to make some of the best in the world.
Sav Blanc is highly acidic, which interprets as tart or sour.  NZ Sav Blanc is particularly acidic, with grassy, gooseberry & grapefruit flavors.  That's what it is prized for.  Try Astrolabe - is a good example of the variety.  If you don't like it - move to a different grape.

You said it was too sour tasting - Perhaps you want a a less acidic wine than Sav Blanc.  There are also a lot of Chardonnay and Pinot Gris, and some Riesling in NZ.  ANy of those wines will be less acidic.  The Chard will have more body than the others.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 11, 2022)

If New Zealand produces some good Chardonnay's perhaps they also have some Chablis.  That used to be one of my favourites, but for some reason I don't see much of it anymore, at least not around here.


----------



## Marlingardener (Sep 11, 2022)

Silversage, thank you for that explanation. I do enjoy Pinot Grigio (Gris) and will try to find a NZ Pinot Gris.
Dragnlaw, We, too, are finding it difficult to locate Chablis. We enjoy it with light meals and as a "sipping" wine. My idea of a fine light supper is a variety of mild cheeses, crackers and homemade baguettes, and Chablis.


----------



## IC 2.0 (Sep 11, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> If New Zealand produces some good Chardonnay's perhaps they also have some Chablis.  That used to be one of my favourites, but for some reason I don't see much of it anymore, at least not around here.



Chablis is part of an appellation like Bordeaux or Champagne, not a varietal. Only wines produced in the Chablis appellation of France should be considered a Chablis. 

But yes, Chablis does need to be produced from 100% Chardonnay.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 11, 2022)

Marlingardener said:


> jennyema, could you share the brands you like of NZ Sauvignons? I'll look for them and give them a try.
> 
> I'm sure, given your location, you have access to more wines than we do, but I'll give it a go!



Cloudy Bay and Whitehaven are my favorites but a bit spendy.

I drink Kim Crawford and Oyster Bay a lot.  Reasonably priced.

All four are very easy to find here.

New Zealand Sauvignon blancs are extremely popular now and there are tons of relatively new ones I’m dying to try.

https://www.winemag.com/2022/04/15/new-zealand-sauvignon-blanc-2022/

https://www.vivino.com/toplists/top-25-new-zealand-sauvignon-blanc-wines-right-now-global


----------



## Silversage (Sep 11, 2022)

Chablis is not a varietal.  It is a region.  Chablis is actually a chardonnay, but grown in the region of Chablis.  In the 1980's we were all drinking "Chablis" , which was actually Chardonnay.  The only reason you dont see it often anymore is because labeling laws have changed in the US.  Look for a chardonnay from Chablis.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 11, 2022)

so, there yuh go, although I knew Chablis was made from Chardonnay, I did not realize it was really just the name of the region.  

So, is there such a thing as a Chardonnay that is produced in the Chablis/Burgundy region that is labelled Chardonnay and not Chablis?

I'm not trying to be difficult.  Believe it or not, I've been making my own wine for more than 30 years and still don't understand half of it.


----------



## IC 2.0 (Sep 11, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> so, there yuh go, although I knew Chablis was made from Chardonnay, I did not realize it was really just the name of the region.
> 
> So, is there such a thing as a Chardonnay that is produced in the Chablis/Burgundy region that is labelled Chardonnay and not Chablis?
> 
> I'm not trying to be difficult.  Believe it or not, I've been making my own wine for more than 30 years and still don't understand half of it.



Possibly, if that wine were to fall out of AOC designation. But if so, highly doubtful that we would see these wines outside of France.


----------



## Silversage (Sep 11, 2022)

dragnlaw said:


> so, there yuh go, although I knew Chablis was made from Chardonnay, I did not realize it was really just the name of the region.
> 
> So, is there such a thing as a Chardonnay that is produced in the Chablis/Burgundy region that is labelled Chardonnay and not Chablis?
> 
> I'm not trying to be difficult.  Believe it or not, I've been making my own wine for more than 30 years and still don't understand half of it.



French Appelation laws are very specific as to how things are labeled.  The variety of grape is Chardonnay.  The region is Burgundy.  Any chardonnay grown in Burgundy can be called either Chardonnay or White Burgundy.  However, that is like calling something "white wine".  It's not very prestigious.  Within Burgundy is a more specific area called Chablis, which has their own more specific laws and regulations.  If you grow and produce a Chardonnay in Chablis, and follow all the restrictions, you are entitled to call your wine by the more prestigious name of Chablis.  If your wine does not meet the quality ond processing restrictions, then it can only be referrred to by the more generic name. 

WIthin the Chablis area (or any other area in France), there are smaller areas, districts, villages, eacch with even more specific regulations.  If you probuce your Chablis witthin the specific village, etc, and follow the fuirther restrictions, you can claim the new title/name.  

Thus, if you produce a proper Chardonnay under the agency of the DOC regulations, you would not want to just call it Chardonnay.  That would be a downgrade, indicating that you are not producing up to the standards of Chablis.

By the way, because of the northern climate, grapes grown in the Chablis region are more acidic and less fruity than other Chardonnay grapes grown firther south.  This gives Chablis wine its distinctive characater.

Sorry if that's TMI.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 11, 2022)

SO came home with a bottle of Oyster Bay SB today and shared it with me. Very nice.


----------



## Marlingardener (Sep 12, 2022)

Silversage, that is definitely NOT too much information! I love how much one can learn here.
I now have a list of wines to look for and make New Zealand happy and richer.
And, in this house, cat hair is a condiment


----------

